# Theo più no che sì per Milan - Napoli.



## admin (18 Dicembre 2021)

Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza Theo è più no che sì per Milan - Napoli. Si deciderà domani.
*
Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-milan-napoli-18-dicembre-2021.110783/


----------



## Hellscream (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza Theo è più no che sì per Milan - Napoli. Si deciderà domani.
> *
> Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-milan-napoli-18-dicembre-2021.110783/


Domani siamo a -4 dall'Inter.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza Theo è più no che sì per Milan - Napoli. Si deciderà domani.
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-milan-napoli-18-dicembre-2021.110783/



La pretattica


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Dicembre 2021)

Chissà che ha davvero


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Dicembre 2021)

Quindi giocherebbe ballo ?  Anzi il bello de nonna a dx e kalulu a sx


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza Theo è più no che sì per Milan - Napoli. Si deciderà domani.
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-milan-napoli-18-dicembre-2021.110783/



Ora mi direte che sono un terrapiattista, ma io a questa febbre a cadenza settimanale comincio a non crederci più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2021)

sappiamo tutti che non giocherà. alcuni saranno anche contenti dal momento cheerano solo critiche ultimamente.

un altro caso misterioso degno del milan degli ultimi anni.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Dicembre 2021)

La stessa febbre che aveva caldara ed elsha 


admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza Theo è più no che sì per Milan - Napoli. Si deciderà domani.
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-milan-napoli-18-dicembre-2021.110783/


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora mi direte che sono un terrapiattista, ma io a questa febbre a cadenza settimanale comincio a non crederci più.


Capita a tutti.


----------



## R41D3N (18 Dicembre 2021)

Se penso a quanto ci stia capitando e che dall'altra parte del naviglio gira tutto nel verso giusto ormai da tempo immemore, il mio livello di crimine supera di gran lunga le cinque stelle di GTA. Che siano maledetti loro,il turco e le macumbe.


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza Theo è più no che sì per Milan - Napoli. Si deciderà domani.
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-milan-napoli-18-dicembre-2021.110783/


Questo è sempre malato, febbre, tosse, raffreddore, ma che ha 80 anni?


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza Theo è più no che sì per Milan - Napoli. Si deciderà domani.
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-milan-napoli-18-dicembre-2021.110783/


Maledetto rottame.


----------



## UDG (18 Dicembre 2021)

La febbre è una scusa. Semplicemente non è in condizione di giocare


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza Theo è più no che sì per Milan - Napoli. Si deciderà domani.
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-milan-napoli-18-dicembre-2021.110783/



Tutto come previsto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2021)

magari è un provvedimento disciplinare.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da Pioli in conferenza Theo è più no che sì per Milan - Napoli. Si deciderà domani.
> 
> *Le dichiarazioni QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/conferenza-pioli-milan-napoli-18-dicembre-2021.110783/


questo si è preso il covid per la 3° o 4° volta di fila, se domani non ci sarà ci rivediamo il 9 gennaio forse
Comunque Pioli con la sua frebbe avrà infettato mezza squadra, vediamo se ne salta qualcun'altro fuori


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora mi direte che sono un terrapiattista, ma io a questa febbre a cadenza settimanale comincio a non crederci più.


Bravo,io francamente ho smesso di farmi stuprare l'intelligenza,gli altri facciano pure,gente che sta fuori 2 mesi per un colpo di tacco(!!!),febbre continua manco fossero in Antartide a piedi nudi,ma per favore dai.


----------



## Walker (18 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Questo è sempre malato, febbre, tosse, raffreddore, ma che ha 80 anni?


Più che 80 forse è ancora in età prescolare, vista la frequenza degna dei bimbi della scuola materna.


----------



## marcus1577 (18 Dicembre 2021)

Ragazzi donne e calcio non legano..da quando è tornato con la sua fiamma è irriconoscibile...senza lei era al top


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Dicembre 2021)

L'unica consolazione è che pure il Napoli ha i suoi problemi, da questo punto di vista siamo praticamente alla pari.
Una vittoria domani sarebbe importantissima, daje raga!


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Dicembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi donne e calcio non legano..da quando è tornato con la sua fiamma è irriconoscibile...senza lei era al top


Dipende da che tipo di donne vuoi far legare col calcio,o in generale con qualsiasi attività.


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> magari è un provvedimento disciplinare.


E per cosa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E per cosa?


ritardi? comportamento? boooo


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Dicembre 2021)

Inviterei tutti a rileggere i commenti. Mi sembra ce ne sia uno illuminante.
Credo la compagna non sia il problema, anzi. Neanche la disciplina.

imho - ma é solo una mia idea - non é matite to come uomo e mentre dovrebbe pensare al professionismo, alla compagna e al figlio diciamo credo pensi ad altro.

poi ovviamente non rende oppure non é in condizione.

la Mia opinione é che se in questi anni non é cresciuto come uomo allora é da cedere perché potrebbe regalare rendimenti molto altalenanti.


----------



## Simo98 (18 Dicembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi donne e calcio non legano..da quando è tornato con la sua fiamma è irriconoscibile...senza lei era al top


Come se gli altri calciatori fossero casti... ma dai


----------



## Simo98 (18 Dicembre 2021)

Stiamo parlando di Theo, tra i pochi veri giocatori di livello nella squadra e potenzialmente top nel suo ruolo (e forse lo è già), titolare nella nazionale francese
Un periodo no succede a tutti, il problema è che non ha riserve di livello per farlo riposare e deve giocarle tutte, anche se non in condizione


----------

